# Was macht ein gutes Spiel aus?



## Jever_Pilsener (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

mich interessiert es, was ihr an Spielen besonders wichtig findet.
Ihr könnt auch mehrere Sachen ankreuzen.


MfG,
Jever-Pilsener


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. Januar 2009)

Atmosphäre
 Musik
Abwechslung
Spieldauer
 Story
kein/milder Kopierschutz

Auf die Grafik kommt es mir nicht wirklich an, solange der Spaß stimmt.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## D!str(+)yer (15. Januar 2009)

Von allem etwas xD

am wichtigsten find ich aber
Atmo
Story
Spieldauer
Abwechslung
Charaktere
keine/wenige Bugs


----------



## Uziflator (15. Januar 2009)

Diese dinge sind mir am wichtigsten

Atmosphäre
Charaktere
Musik
keine/wenige Bugs
Spieldauer
Abwechslung
Story
kein/milder Kopierschutz

Ich sag nur FFXII!


----------



## Dustin91 (15. Januar 2009)

-Atmosphäre
-Musik
-Abwechslung
-Story

Vergessen hast du evtl. die Fortsetzungen.
Denn die MGS-Reihe ist nur so abartig genial, da sie eine Mega Storyline hat.
MGS3 ist eins meiner Lieblingsspiele, und die Endsequenz ist bis jetzt die beste, die ich in einem Spiel gesehen habe.


----------



## Lee (15. Januar 2009)

Am Spiel ist mir folgendes wichtig:
-Die Story
-Die Charaktere
-Die Atmosphäre
-Spieldauer

Danach kommen:
-Grafik
-Kein/Milder Kopierschutz (wenn das Spiel über alles erhaben ist, nehme ich das in kauf, sonst lass ich es liegen....)
-Wenige Bugs

Das Gameplay ist mir nicht immer wichtig... Final Fantasy X zum Beispiel: Es ist im Prinzip immer das gleiche und das Kampfsystem ist auch ziemlich fad...

Ich spiele das Spiel eigentlich nur, weil die Story so unglaublich gut ist. Ich will immer wissen, wie es weiter geht. Das ist der einzige Grund, das kämpfen reizt mich weniger. Dieses Spiel packt mich, die Charaktere haben alle eine eigene Geschichte, es ist einfach genial. Ein Spiel braucht keine gute Grafik um toll zu sein. FFX ist von 2001 mit PS2 Grafik, das ist nix...

Ein Shooter wie Crysis mag zwar ganz nett sein, um mal kurz die Sau raus zu lassen, aber fesseln tut mich so etwas nicht...


----------



## Philster91 (16. Januar 2009)

Das hab ich angekreuzt:
Atmosphäre
Abwechslung
Story
kein/milder Kopierschutz
keine/wenige Bugs

Ein gutes Spiel muss für mich nicht unbedingt gute Grafik haben. Bestes Beispiel ist Pokemon, früher stundenlang aufm Gameboy gezockt.  Da hat einfach alles andere gestimmt.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (16. Januar 2009)

*Atmosphäre*
Musik
Abwechslung
*Story
Cheatschutz* (bei Multiplayer)
*kein/milder Kopierschutz
keine/wenige Bugs
anderes: Gute Performace*


----------

